# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  plaster window/door reveal

## lankb

Hi guys, 
I am looking to cut a new external doorway into a double brick home. Im trying to figure out the best way to float/white set the reveals after the door frame is installed. 
I see you can by PVC window reveal beads. Would this be suitable? Or do I need to use a steel angle bead and hard plaster the reveal? 
any help is appreciated!

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Have a look at ezyreveal. May be suitable.

----------

